# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصور  بالصور لبؤة تلتقطت صوراً لفريستها ولنفسها !

## mohamed73

قالت صحيفة الديلي ميل ال*بريطانية*:ان لبؤة إفريقية في براري زيمبابوي اهتمت بـ*كاميرا* مصور أميركي، والتقطت *صور*اً  لفريستها ولنفسها ،ودارت بها في المكان.واوضحت  الصحيفة ان المصور  الأميركي إد هيثرنجتون لم يقترب من اللبؤة ، بل وضع الكاميرا بجوار جثة  جاموس وحشي قتلتها ، وكانت *تستعد* لالتهامها، على أمل أن يحصل على صور لها وهي تلتهم الفريسة، لكن النتيجة جاءت مذهلة. 
فبدلاً من أن تقترب اللبؤة من الفريسة لتأكلها أصبحت مهتمة بالكاميرا، حتى أنها التقطتها من على *الحامل* الثلاثي، وسارت بها حول الحديقة الوطنية في زيمبابوي، وراحت تلتقط بها الصور لفريستها ولنفسها.

----------


## عصام البرغثي

ههههههههههههههههههه مواهب حيونية

----------

